# Strengthening nails...



## kkischer04 (Aug 12, 2008)

What should be used to help make your nails stronger. I seem to have a problem with my right hand as opposed to my left...


----------



## ratmist (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_What should be used to help make your nails stronger. I seem to have a problem with my right hand as opposed to my left..._

 
You can try a bunch of different types of nail strengtheners.  Sally Hanson's "Hard as Nails" range is a popular choice, as is OPI's Nail Envy options.  I often use OPI's Nail Envy in Matte and I love it.  Sally Hanson have a lot of products in their "Strengthen & Grow" area of their website.  Use makeupalley.com for product reviews too!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

My mom takes Biotin for her nails.It took a long time, but it actually worked for her.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

plenty of calcium.


----------



## princess lissa (Aug 14, 2008)

Nailtiques formula. You can buy it at any walgreens, walmart, pretty much anywhere. I would suggest buying a small bottle though because it's a protein formula and it get really thick and goopy quickly. It is kinda pricey, but it did wonders for my nails.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 15, 2008)

I really like OPI's Nail Envy. Only the original formula with the green label though. The other kinds of Nail Envy don't work as well for me.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

Another Nail Envy fan, but I'm also liking Sally Hansen Hard As Nails...


----------



## hollyca (Aug 16, 2008)

OPI Nail Envy!


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

Regular manicures help you strengthen your nails, and also like everybody else said, Nail Strengthners help too. I'm a big fan of Sally Hensen 'Diamond Strength'


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 17, 2008)

Sally Hanson's Hard as Nails


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^Have you tried the Hard as wraps by any chance?


----------



## Nox (Aug 19, 2008)

I think for right now, you can use topical nail treatments to fortify your nails.  But what really helped me was almost something of an "accident".  I don't do biotin, and I don't do MSM, or anything other focused dietary supplements besides eating actually foods that contain this stuff already.

But over the past couple years, my water intake and garlic consumption have really risen alot.  There are conclusive studies out there about consumption of garlic and strong bones,teeth and hair, I would assume that may go for nails as well.  There is even an old wives tale about putting some chopped garlic in your clear nail polish (not sure how well that one works). Oddly enough, I found that my nails began to withstand stressful conditions that they normally would have snapped or peeled under.  I can tighten screws with my nails with them breaking off, and I've broken two nail clippers while trying to trim them! 

Of course this didn't happen overnight, but I found over the past 18 months that I could essentially neglect them, and they'd grow like weeds, long and strong.  I used to be one of those people that spent time everyday trying to baby my nails to get them to grow, only to find them broken when I did the littlest tasks, like typing.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

I use the Nail Balsam and Cuticle Balsam from Trind and have found that they helped my nails immensely.  They keep my dry, dry hands and nails well hydrated.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess lissa* 

 
_Nailtiques formula. You can buy it at any walgreens, walmart, pretty much anywhere. I would suggest buying a small bottle though because it's a protein formula and it get really thick and goopy quickly. It is kinda pricey, but it did wonders for my nails._

 
I use this product too. It makes my nails really strong.  I use the Formula 2.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_^^^Have you tried the Hard as wraps by any chance?_

 
i have used hard as wraps and really like it.

i have found that when i fuss over my nails, they grow and stay stronger.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Oct 25, 2008)

Along with strengtheners, I use the hand lotion from Blue Lagoon.  It has silica in it which helps my nails and hands tool


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 25, 2008)

I love Nailtek products! I prefer them over Nail Envy which, not only is expensive, but peeled at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Nail Envy Original matte polish, I don't find the others in the range as effective as the original. Also Sally Hansens Maximum Growth cuticle pen is worth trying as with both of these products combined, my nail condition has improved hugely


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Nailtiques products (Walgreens), as well as Seche Plus (Sally Beauty Supply).


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the best thing you can do is keep a layer of polish on them at all times (a stenghtener would work best) as this stops nails number one enemy, water.
When you leave your nails bare everytime you come in contact with water, no matter how brief, your nails absorb it like a sponge and makes them soft which can then lead to splitting and peeling.
Using an oil regularly will help too and make them grow faster.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 26, 2008)

I have just been putting Rimmel superwear on my nails for about 4 weeks now with Sally Hansen Natural nail growth activator. And its seeming to work! I have really pretty nice long nails!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 28, 2008)

My nails are always chipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  even with nail strenghteners.  I think its because my hands are always wet, im constantly washing dishes at home, i have to always wash my hands in the lab so i dont contaminate, if i touch my nose or sneeze i have to re-wash them T_T.  So they are chipped and really thin, boo.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like Orly Nail Defense. I also take biotin and msm. Before biotin I could get my nails to grow past my fingertips. It does take 3 mos of consistent use, but it's totally worth it.


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2008)

OPI Nail Envy....I recently bought this and yeah, its fantastic! I use it in combination with nail polish and Seche Vite and I haven't broken a nail since!!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I like OPI Nail Envy (original) too. Been too lazy to spend the money on it lately though. When I am done with Orly, I will probably buy more OPI. I love OPI in general; you just cannot go wrong.


----------

